# Anchor rope management



## Mooner

Something I find frustrating is a tangled anchor rope. I have an older boat with limited storage, and my OCD kicks in when trying to keep things organized. 100 ft. of rope can really get annoying, in the way, and dangerous while walking around during a fishing trip. Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## flyphisherman

Create a spool to hold it. I use a piece of pvc pipe to wrap mine onto......but my anchor line is pretty thin because I'm in a kayak.


----------



## Mooner

flyphisherman said:


> Create a spool to hold it. I use a piece of pvc pipe to wrap mine onto......but my anchor line is pretty thin because I'm in a kayak.


Good idea, Fly....hmmm...


----------



## Reel Magic

_In my boat I use a bucket, with holes in the bottom. it takes up some room but doesn't twist or tangle at times I sit it in the motor well. I have used a milk crate too!_


----------



## Gottagofishn

Back when I used a mushroom style anchor I kept the anchor in a bucket. I would coil the rope into the bucket pulling it in if I was going to use it again. Now days I just coil it around my hand elbow till I get near the end then I fold that in half and wrap several coils around that to keep it together. Not the best system but for as often as I anchor, it works.


----------



## Popspastime

That always seems to be a problem. I use a plastic milk crate and pay 250' of 3/8" anchor line in and out from it. When I stow it I put the Danfor right on top of the rope. It drains and airs all the rope and stows right under my console or beside the battery compartment in the rear.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Maybe an extension cord reel?


----------



## sherman51

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Maybe an extension cord reel?


this is what I use on my erie boat. just go to lowe's and get one that has the piece on the inside of the reel to hold onto while letting line out and spooling it back on. it keeps the anchor rope stored but is easy to let rope out and to spool it back on. I have about 300' of 5/16 rope spooled on mine. so 100' should not be a problem.
sherman


----------



## freyedknot

2 nd the extension cord reel!


----------



## Mooner

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Maybe an extension cord reel?


That's exactly what I was thinking to try.


----------



## Mooner

I'm so glad Lance valentine suggested joining OGF. Lots of good information shared by a bunch of good guys who are willing to help others. Thanks guys…


----------



## sherman51

I wouldn't be caught without my extension cord reel. once you use one you'll wonder why it took you so long to try one. I had a mess in my front storage compartment before getting the reel. now its organized to where I can store other things in there.
sherman


----------



## KaGee

sherman51 said:


> I wouldn't be caught without my extension cord reel. once you use one you'll wonder why it took you so long to try one. I had a mess in my front storage compartment before getting the reel. now its organized to where I can store other things in there.
> sherman


That's what I used. Thumbs up!


----------



## Mooner

sherman51 said:


> I wouldn't be caught without my extension cord reel. once you use one you'll wonder why it took you so long to try one. I had a mess in my front storage compartment before getting the reel. now its organized to where I can store other things in there.
> sherman


Perfect!! Heading to Lowe's today to get one. Thanks, guys!!


----------



## creekcrawler

Not to be picky, but it's called an "anchor *LINE*".


----------



## CrappieCowboy15

Pretty sure if you want to be super snarky it's an "anchor RODE".


----------



## creekcrawler

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> Pretty sure if you want to be super snarky it's an "anchor RODE".


Hmmm. May have got me there. The LINE would be the length of rope, the RODE would be the line, chain and anchor?


----------



## Mooner

OK, just so I'm getting this correctly....The anchor "line" should be "rode" hard and put away wet??


----------



## capt j-rod

I keep a clevis on mine and take the anchor off the line for storage. I also wash the anchor by letting out 25' of line and pulling it behind the boat to wash the mud off. I use a milk crate, but the extension cord reel works well on my buddy's boat. Mostly I use the terrova when ever possible


----------



## sherman51

I know its supposed to be RODE but I've called it a anchor rope my whole life. I'm 65 now and I'm not going to change just because some guys many yrs ago called it a rode. I had never even heard of rode until I joined this forum. I guess you can call it anything you want as long as it holds the anchor to your boat, LOL.
sherman


----------



## CrappieCowboy15

I was bored at work just stirring the pot to spark discussion. I usually call it a mother [email protected]&$er when it doesn't stick and you start drifting off your spot.


----------



## creekcrawler

Huh. When I drop anchor & it doesn't stick, the wife calls me the names and I get the blame.
An extra 4 foot of chain fixed that. 
It fixed the anchor that is. Wife still yells.


----------



## Mooner

creekcrawler said:


> Huh. When I drop anchor & it doesn't stick, the wife calls me the names and I get the blame.
> An extra 4 foot of chain fixed that.
> It fixed the anchor that is. Wife still yells.


Might need more chain for that fix...and duct tape...lol


----------



## creekcrawler

She's Irish. Ain't no fix for that.


----------



## Mooner

At least it sounds like she enjoys fishing... cool!


----------



## hutch

I use an extension cord spool


----------



## multi species angler

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> I was bored at work just stirring the pot to spark discussion. I usually call it a mother [email protected]&$er when it doesn't stick and you start drifting off your spot.


 My anchors for river fishing weigh from 50 lbs to 70 lbs. I don't like it when the boat drifts off position either. You don't want to try pulling those in with a 1/4 to 5/16 rope. Or even a 3/8 for that matter. So I use about 75' of 5/8 and store it in a bucket. Don't think I would get much on a extension cord reel. I think I will change over to the milk crate though so the rope dries quicker.


----------



## I Fish

Another vote for extension cord reel. I use the orange plastic ones. I also cut off and smooth over the little feet or whatever to keep it from falling over. Otherwise they can cut you when you are letting line out and you try to stop the spool from spinning, especially if your hands are wet and wrinkled.


----------



## OrangeMilk

I have two anchor lines, 150' and 50'. When I'm fishing the smaller local lakes and don't need all that line I put on the shorter one, the longer one is for Erie. I have several of those little velcro straps and use those to sinch up the coil while it is stored and while it is in the boat. 20' over board and 30' coiled up and sinched together on the deck. Basically I do the "hand to elbow" wrap and put the velcro in the middle. When they are stored I put 3 of the velcros on there to tighten them up so they take up less space. 

I think I will looking the extension cord coil for the big one though, way easier that "hand to elbow" and I can't get 150' to fit on my arm anyway.


----------



## Mickey

sherman51 said:


> I know its supposed to be RODE but I've called it a anchor rope my whole life. I'm 65 now and I'm not going to change just because some guys many yrs ago called it a rode. I had never even heard of rode until I joined this forum. I guess you can call it anything you want as long as it holds the anchor to your boat, LOL.
> sherman


You tellem Sherm!


----------



## Nauti cat

windlass


----------



## odell daniel

I use a bucket on my 17' deep v, it catches the water when i'm using it a lot, I just dump it at the end of the day. Also works as emergency pisser.


----------



## hatteras1

One year on French River in Canada, my neighbors boy was trying to swamp me and my little shallow V. I had been in their boat many times, and the anchor rope was always about 6' long, the other 96' a giant knot. I had convinced him i snapped a shear pin on my late model 9.9 (w/slip clutch prop). I talked him into towing me the 45 minute trip to the cabin, and i told him i would use the electric troll to get a head start. I got as far away as i could, His boat was draped with rope from every angle, i whistled and waved and shifted into forward and full throttle and took off.. The look on his face was priceless..


----------



## Shortdrift

Get rid of the line, rode, rope, chain and anchor. Get an I Pilot and if the waves are toodarn big for the IP to maintain control, you should have enough smarts to realize it's too rough to be perch'n or whatever you are fishing for.


----------



## Mooner

Will the iPilot work ok with a 12volt system? I know it will work on my PowerDrive v2 if I change the head and get ipilot.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Mooner said:


> Will the iPilot work ok with a 12volt system? I know it will work on my PowerDrive v2 if I change the head and get ipilot.


Have a buddy that has the power drive V2 running a 12v system and he converted his to ipilot with no issues.


----------

